# Silver Screens or Taylormade



## panda54 (May 15, 2007)

hi about to buy silver screens for fiat ducato [new shape ] had them on my prev van [ renault ]and were first class, however i see you can get a longer fit from taylormade to cover the vents where air and WATER comes in, recently when passing a cc site i noticed a van with the long screens fitted and must say i was not impressed as they were blowing about a bit [ wind getting under them ] tried to speak with the owner but they were out , with the silverscreens the wipers help to keep them in place, , also seen one [taylor ] that was tied down with string ! i think i will be sticking to silverscreens [original ] ps nothing against taylors


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The long Taylor Made comes with four long elastics with velcro at one end and a clip at the other to go under the front valance. These are meant to hold it down in the wind.

The owner whose van you saw had obviously lost them. They work well, though I think the elastic could be a bit stronger - no problem at all to make up some new and stronger ones.

I'd go for the TM. It's a bit cheaper, made of the same material I think, keeps the water away from the scuttle and also stops draughts from the bonnet air intake.

(My opinion - others will differ.)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

panda54 said:


> as they were blowing about a bit [ wind getting under them


There was a discussion about this yesterday, so I emailed TaylorMade, and got the reply quoted in :: this post ::

Gerald


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> I'd go for the TM. It's a bit cheaper, made of the same material I think, keeps the water away from the scuttle and also stops draughts from the bonnet air intake.
> 
> (My opinion - others will differ.)


I agree. We got the long version TM's purely for the "covering the scuttle" option. They do a great job on that. They do tend to catch the wind a bit, but I think with a little bit of trial and error, and adjusting, they can be made to be a pretty tight fit.

Agree that the elastic (only got two with mine  ) is a little weak, but I've cut mine in half. I will look to replace with stronger ones, but thats a job for next autumn. Summer's almost here so the TM's will be put into hibernation! Yippee.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> The long Taylor Made comes with four long elastics with velcro at one end and a clip at the other to go under the front valance. These are meant to hold it down in the wind.
> 
> The owner whose van you saw had obviously lost them. They work well, though I think the elastic could be a bit stronger - no problem at all to make up some new and stronger ones.


I don't think they work at all well. I've got fed up with reattaching mine when they keep blowing off (see the other topic that Gerald has already linked to). They weren't made to cope with the wind in the West Country. I stretched bungies between the wheel arches across the bottom of my long Taylormade last night. The wind got under it a bit, but its still there, but I'll wait for another really windy night. Apart from holding it down I'm happy with my long Taylormade, but haven't tried a Silver Screen so can't compare them.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

b6x said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go for the TM. It's a bit cheaper, made of the same material I think, keeps the water away from the scuttle and also stops draughts from the bonnet air intake.
> ...


I only got two elastics with mine as well,not had any problems though,even with wind from all directions.I think the taylormades are a great cover and do the job well.

steve


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Chigman said:


> I only got two elastics with mine as well,not had any problems though,even with wind from all directions.I think the taylormades are a great cover and do the job well.
> 
> steve


I see you've got a huge overcab thingy. I haven't on my panel van, and the wind gets under the top as well as the bottom. I copied the bungie idea from someone else on this site who has an overcab thingy, and he doesn't seem to have the problems I have. He doesn't use his elastic straps.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi John

Yes I can see that the overcab would be a real advantage to your setup but,I have absolutely no problems with the wind at the bottom either.She`s been sitting out there in all the foul weather we`ve had this winter,without a blip,on two skinny and I should say pathetic elastics.Well it`s not the elastics,but the tiny velcro patches.

steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Chigman said:


> Hi John
> 
> Yes I can see that the overcab would be a real advantage to your setup but,I have absolutely no problems with the wind at the bottom either.She`s been sitting out there in all the foul weather we`ve had this winter,without a blip,on two skinny and I should say pathetic elastics.Well it`s not the elastics,but the tiny velcro patches.
> 
> steve


Agreed Steve

Mrs Zeb has some inch-wide elastic and will sew some decent sized bits of velcro on one end. I shall look for some better hooks as well, since the ones TM provide are a bit pathetic.

Trivial complaints though. I'm well pleased with the overall quality of the cover.

Cheers


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

I would be very careful using Taylormade. The service is very very poor. Despite providing templates they managed to produce the wrong sized blinds. They were very difficult to get on the phone, always away at shows or buying materials in Italy. Very surly daughter of owner passing the buck, and then pleading chronic illness ie M.E. for not being able to come up with the goods. My order took over 5 months to fulfill and then only after returns, during which the cover for the screens was not returned. Would not recommend using them. - Gover


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

GOVER said:


> I would be very careful using Taylormade. The service is very very poor. Despite providing templates they managed to produce the wrong sized blinds. They were very difficult to get on the phone, always away at shows or buying materials in Italy. Very surly daughter of owner passing the buck, and then pleading chronic illness ie M.E. for not being able to come up with the goods. My order took over 5 months to fulfill and then only after returns, during which the cover for the screens was not returned. Would not recommend using them. - Gover


Hi

This is totally the opposite of my experience with TM.Order was simple and recieved item within about four days if I remember rightly.Nothing but praise from me for that kind of service.

steve


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi panda,

have now puchased the original silver screens twice now and the level of quality and service has been second to none. first time was straight external and the second were the ones with the vision panel. which is very good and allows light whilst reflecting the heat.
simon


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Chigman said:


> Hi
> This is totally the opposite of my experience with TM.Order was simple and recieved item within about four days if I remember rightly.Nothing but praise from me for that kind of service.
> steve


Have to agree with Steve. I went and fetched ours as we were passing, and found them very friendly and helpful. My order had gone in only three days before, at which time they had sold out so someone pulled their finger out!

I know some people have not fared so well, and there's no reason for them to rubbish TM without cause, but I am surprised and wonder why after being so well treated myself. :? :? :?

Cheers


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Mrs T was more than helpful with us.

We ordered at York show last year, as they had already sold out.

When they got some more, Nrs T rang us, to ask what day would be best for delivery. She sent them by courier, to arrive the day that suited us (and we paid show price, ie no postage).

Mr T can appear grumpy at first, but I think it's just when he's busy. Anyway, Mr T is supposed to be grumpy - and he "aint going in no aeroplane".

TM's longline covers are relatively new, so they may well evolve. The next generation might have a better way of tying down (an elastic 'cuff' sewn along the whole length of the bottom and top edges would be nice).

Mine seem to be OK, and covering those vents (old shape Fiat) does make a big difference. New shape owners (with the inbuilt water feature) get even more benefit.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Same experience here. Ordered on the phone (answered first time), very friendly to me and item dispatched same day. On my doorstep by lunchtime the next day. Superb service in my opinion.

As for the modifications, Mrs T has already replied (via another thread) that they are constantly looking for feedback from the end-user to improve the product, and have already improved the elastic tie down straps with larger velco ends.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

GOVER said:


> Despite providing templates they managed to produce the wrong sized blinds.


I would imagine it's quite difficult to make new covers to a template when you don't have the vehicle in front of you.

We bought our old set from TM at Shepton Mallet in Sept 2006. When we changed the van in Sept 2007, we bought a new set of the longline ones, and TM put our old up for sale on their stand. They checked it, wrote out the sign, and got £50 (paid £70 a year before) for them within an hour or so. They didn't need to do that.

I can see that Mr. T might be considered a little gruff, but the service is good, IMO.

Gerald


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

My experiences of SS and TM for what they are worth:

Have had SS in the past, purpose made for a new American RV I had in 1990 (A Dolphin on a Toyota 3.5 litre truck chassis with a massive over cab bed that you could sit up in). A 'while you wait job' by SS and there were the screens.

On purchasing my latest RV, a Fourwinds Siesta on a Ford 450 Econoline, I rang SS. Told abruptly "We don't do screens for American vans". My response was " I have had them from you in the past". I then rang TM: "Yes we certainly do screens for your vehicle!". Ordered and paid with credit card over the phone there and then (4pm). Delivered by first class post the next day, so my vote goes for TM these days! 

Must admit Mr T did sound rather abrupt on the phone but (now putting on my armour suit), that has been my experience of men born and bred up north. At least you know where you stand with them, not like some two faced male southerners I know!


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Invicta said:


> ......that has been my experience of men born and bred up north. At least you know where you stand with them, not like some two faced male southerners I know!


Aye lass, 'appen tha's reet.

(Correct my dear, you could have made an accurate assessment)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Invicta said:


> Must admit Mr T did sound rather abrupt on the phone but (now putting on my armour suit), that has been my experience of men born and bred up north. At least you know where you stand with them, not like some two faced male southerners I know!


I think you've hit the nail on the head precisely there Invicta.

He's a bluff Northerner, and genteel communication skills are not high on his agenda. That doesn't make him a bad person though (as you say) and anyway you don't have to like him to agree that he markets a very good product.

I got on well with him in fact, but like you I have no problem with Northern "directness".

Regards


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all

Heres a couple of pics to show how I tie mine on.This way allows me to tension the elastics better.

steve


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a long line TM on my new Tribute, it fits spot on. I have not used it in high winds so can't comment. The elastic does seem a bit weak but has not caused me a problem as yet.
When I rang them to order mine I found both Mr and Mrs very product knowleadgable and customer friendly, something you might expect but not always the case.
As for him being grumpy, well he is a Yorkshireman of a certain age (I assume) therefore what else can you expect. No worries for me my kids think I am Mr Meldrew, so what ! 
When I told them about my van type and requirements they were on the ball and despatched my order ASAP. So no complaints from me.
We also had a nice chat about motorhoming and when Mrs T found out I was new to this lark she could not have been more helpful and made doubly sure that I was getting the correct product.

Paul


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

I am also a satisfied Taylormade customer, I have the longer fitting FiatX250 screen with elastic ties(could be stronger). I have not spoken to Mr Taylor, but if he is grumpy, Mrs Taylor sure as hell makes up for it, she is a pleasure to deal with. I have also spoken to Silverscreens in the past and was put off by "Mr Silverscreens" attitude, like slagging off the opposition.
viator


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Parts and Accessories*

May I add my praise for T.M. I have had 3sets of covers. no problems.
I had the the complete cab set from the previous van and found the lower set will fit the new cab, so the front edge can not flap about.

As to Mr T. Get to know him, he's a great guy Mrs T will all in her power to assist, go and have ago at those who deserve it, look at how many T.M, screens are in use, he must be doing something right. He always says hello when we see him and we have some interesting conversations concerning his garden.

So to any one thinking of screen covers do not be put off T.M. I recommend them 100%

Les


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

My pennyworth is I would not buy TM again, They do not fit very well and they are always wet betwen the back of the TM screen and the windscreen.
After I bought them I enquired from people at one of the shows why they were hanging their screens over tables and chairs and was told it was to dry them even though it had been a dry night.
This never happened with Silver Screens, I bought TM because I needed them and Silver Screns don't do shows aanymore.
Cheers Sid


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Having used taylormade twice I would highly recommend them. both sets of screens arrived within 24 hr of ordering first set done 500 nights plus and where still in as good as new when sold to mhf subscriber.
The long version purchased december have now done 35 nights are excellent and have not yet blown up allthough I will change the 2 elastics when we get home as they are a bit light.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Silver screen covers*

Hi

My last van was fitted with Taylormade covers. They did an excellent job in Italy over winter and in the UK in summer.

I have SilverScreens on the MultiJet. Again, these have done an excellent job in the winter.

The Silverscreens do seem less bulky when folded than the Taylormade version did.

Silverscreens are a bit more pricey I think to buy.

However, if you phone Silverscreens, they may have "slight seconds" that are cheaper. My set are "seconds" and the fault is a tiny bit of stitching. No problem at all.

Russell


----------

